# Naturesoil V John Innes



## angelah (8 Jan 2011)

Just wondering about these two products.
Naturesoil is supposed to be especially for the aquarium but it resembles JI Potting Compst very closely.
Just wondering how JI stacks up in the tropical tank as a covered substrate, say under sand for instance.

Angela


----------



## daniel19831123 (8 Jan 2011)

you can use the diana walstad approach. I think tropica substrate  uses a similar principle


----------



## Tom (8 Jan 2011)

JI works well


----------



## angelah (8 Jan 2011)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> you can use the diana walstad approach. I think tropica substrate  uses a similar principle



Yes, I am going low tech so that would suit. I only flipped through the sub-soil bit so will have to return and look more closely.
It's just that JI is already 'treated' in other words free of weeds and other unwanted little mites... haha. Having had over 12 years in horticulture on large estates I am used to using it so it appealed.

Thanks for both your inputs.

Angela


----------



## angelah (8 Jan 2011)

Think I'll be okay with that, just allow it to 'weather' for 24 hours dry before adding the top coat, sounds like painting.

I used a proprietory one in the  2 foot tank and covered with gravel and it's worked fine. Gin clear water now after a couple of weeks. Ammonia 0, nitrite still at 2 ppm though, but that's dropped a lot over the last couple of days, it was off the scale(!), so almost cycled.

The question I started the thread with was for a 4 foot tank I shall set up once I have moved in a few weeks, so researching different aspects now.
When I had tanks about 15/16 years ago there was nothing like this, it's all new to me, so I am more or less starting over again.

Thank goodness for forums and the Internet...

Angela


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (15 Jan 2011)

I have Westland Topsoil in my 3 x 2 tank with gravel on top. Worked fine to start with but the soil is now depleted so the plant growth has really slowed up. WOrked really well for the firts 18 months,though. Also,the two layers mixed within a few weeks, and have been ever since.

New tank is low tech, but only the one substrate (cat litter this time)...


----------

